
Show HN: Current State of Web Design - deadcoder0904
http://fczbkk.com/current-state-of-webdesign/
======
pedalpete
Completely agree, why has a browser not created a setting which let's me
decide if I want to see the pop-ups. I never allow notifications, so why is it
a blocking action. Just default to no.

WebRTC (camera, etc) might be a bit more complicated, but the UX for
requesting access should go from the page, when I click to say "hey, I'm ready
to start my camera" to the browser THEN asking.

I know it's an extra step, but I'll often go to a webrtc enabled site and it
just loads up my camera because I've already given it permission, but that
doesn't mean I'm ready.

UX in browserland has large opportunity for improvement.

------
lucasverra
i don't care about cookies is a add on on ff & chr. It works

